# استشارة في ارضيات مواقف السيارات الخرسانية



## المرابع (22 أبريل 2011)

*الاخوه الاعزاء *
*لدي استفسار بخصوص ارضيات مواقف السيارات الخرسانية في مبني متعدد الطوابق*​ 
*الموضوع باختصار , هناك مبني مكون من 8 طوابق (3 طوابق متكرر عبارة عن مواقف سيارات+5 طوابق متكرر سكني)*​ 
*فالسؤال هو : كيفية تجهيز الارضيات الخرسانية وذلك لدهانها فيما بعد بدهان الايبوكسي , *
*علما بان الارضيات هي flat slap وليست precast . وقوة الخرسانة 45 نيوتن : 50 نيوتن , وسمك البلاطة حوالي 30 سم , وسمك غطاء الخرسانة حوالي 5 سم.*​ 
*فعندما تم صب هذة الارضيات من سنة تقريبا لم يستخدم الهيلكوبتر لتنعيم السطح , لذلك يوجد تموجات وخشونة في السطح.*​ 
*1- فهل يوجد ماكينة متخصصة لتسوية وتنعيم سطح الارضيات الخرسانية(مثل الgrinder ) ----ومن ثم يتم عمل دهان الايبوكسي*​ 

*2- ام , هل يوجد نوع مخصوص من المعجون او فيلر او ايبوكسي لمليء هذه التموجات وذلك للحصول علي سطح مستوي---- يقبل دهان الايبوكسي.*
*(قرات علي النت ان في self leveling epoxy ) بس سعره غالي شويتين.:82:*​ 
*3- ام , هل يجب عمل fiber screed مثلا واستخدام الهيلكوبتر لتسوية وتنعيم السطح؟*
*وفي هذه الحالة هل اضافة 5 الي 7 سم من الــ screed لن يتشقق في المستقبل !! (ام يتم وضع شبكة من الحديد )*
*وارجو توضيح كيفية تنفيذ هذة الطريقة بالشكل السليم وكيفية عمل تقسيم للمكان المراد صب الــ screed فية.*​ 

*لذا ارجو التكرم من مهندسي القسم المعماري ان يجيبوا علي استفساري وتوضيح الطريقة المتبعة وذات اقل تكاليف وتكون نتيجتها مرضية.*​ 
*ام هناك طريقة اخري لم اذكرها فيما سبق تكون افضل.*​ 
*مع تحيات اخوكم مهندس ميكانيكا *
*ملحوظة :مصدر معلوماتي السابقة من النت فقد تحتمل الصحة او الخطأ لذا وجب التنوية.*​ 
*شكرا لكم مرة اخري ومنتظر اجابات وحلول المهندسين الكرام وبعض الرسومات التوضيحية ان امكن (سكشن )*​ 
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة.*​


----------



## amer07 (20 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم انا كان لدي نفس المشكلة وقد علجتها فقمت بجلي الارضية بنفس طريقة جلي الرخام لكن يوجد احجار حاصة لجلي الباطون وبعد ذلك قمت بدهن الارضية


----------



## hafoz79 (22 مايو 2011)

أفضل حل من وجهة نظرى ...هو عمل طبقة من ال screed مع شبك حديد ...ويكون سمك السكريد 5 سم ويكون الشبك على ارتفاع 2 سم وطبعا يفضل إستخدام خرسانة ذات مقاومة عالية ومضاف اليها كيميكال لمنع الشروخ والتشققات فى المستقبل ....ويتم نهى السطح الخارجى من خلال الهوليكبتر كما تفضلت ثم طبقة من الدهان الإيبوكسى


----------



## jankeez (28 أكتوبر 2011)

اذا الارضيه سيكه..بمعنا في فرقات بللفل 3-4 cm. من الصب حل بل .grinding mach العدي . يوجد مكاءن متطوره يمكنك استعماله. وانصح بستعمل ابوليارن الغير لماع


----------



## معماريمن (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم انا اوافق الأخ حافظ ان افضل طريقه التي قالها ويج مراعاه عمل فواصل بمكينه القص او الواح السيلوتكس بين البلاطات لقد كان لدي 14000مترمربع مواقف سيارات ووجدنا حلا بماده لاصقه تعبئ بمكان الخشونه والتموجات وقبل ان تضع الماده يوضع نوع من الدهانات الخاصه وعملها لصق الماده الجديده على السطح القديم ولكن كان الفرق بين المواقف عندي والتي لديك ان الأرضيات لدي كانت معموله بالمروحه الهليكوبتر ،اما الأرضيه لديك فقد صبت لعمل اقتراح الأخ حافظ .
تحياتي العاطره
اخوكم معماريمن


----------



## مهند هلال (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ان المعالجات للكونكريت بعد عملية التصلب صعبة من حيث التعامل ,ولاتطرق بكون السطح غير سقيل اي الا اي مدى هو غير سقيل وما هو مقدار التموج والاهم هل ان الصب على وزن واحد ام متعدد (slope) وحلول مثل هكذا مشاكل تأخذ الجانب الاقتصادي على محمل الجد مثلا
1- ان عملية التغطية بطبقة من الكونكريت سمك 5 سم مثلا فيها نوع من المخاطرة قد تفصل هذة المادة في المستقبل من اثر الحركة والاختلاف في معامل التمدد والتقلص فضلا عن كونها مكلفة نوعا ما.
2- عملية الجلي مكلفة جدا من حيث استهلاك الاحجار المستخدمة فيها وعدم السيطرة على الجلاية .
3- هنالك نوع سيراميك خفيف وخشن وحامضي مخصص للكراجات وبسعر مناسب باستخدام مونة السمنت والرمل بنسبة 1:3 وبسمك اجمالي مع المونة حوالي 5 سم فنحصل على شكل مناسب وكلفة مقاربة للحلول المذكورة 
وشكراً


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخ مهند هلال توضيح اكثر بالصور لهذا النوع من السيراميك و بعض التفاصيل عنه


----------

